# Speedpainting?



## Devilius (22. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt schon auf mehreren Seiten super tolle Bilder gesehen, die mit Speedpainting gemacht sind und wollte jetzt mal wissen was genau das ist und ob es dafür auch tutorials gibt?

würde mich über ne Antwort sehr freuen!

mfg
Devilius


----------



## Consti (22. Mai 2004)

Bevor hier was gepostet wird, könnt ihr das ganz doch mal Bitte Googeln. Hab schon auf den ersten Seiten passende SAchen gefunden.

Bitte das nächste mal dann beachten.
Danke schon mal im vorraus

http://gimpforum.de/vtopic,248,b6713f794a8205ad62775a2ee356206e.html

(ist zwar von Gimp, aber die Technik, bzw. Resultat kann ja ähnlich sein)


----------



## Pardon_Me (24. Mai 2004)

Könnte mir jemand sagen was Gimp und Speedpainting ist ?


----------



## Consti (24. Mai 2004)

Gimp ist ein OpenSourve Grafikprogramm, was gut an PS hernakommt, aber doch am Ende nicht ganz so gut ist.

Wurde zuerst für Linux geschrieben und dann gibts auch eine Windows Version. Die Umgebenung von Gimp ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil alles aus Fenstern besteht.

Speedpainting wird erklärt, wenn du auf den Link klicken würdest... *stöhn*


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2004)

Gimp ist die Open Source "Alternative" zu Photoshop. http://www.gimp.org

Speedpainting ist eine Grafik/ Gemälde, die innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit wenigen Pinselstrichen entseht und somit auf die wesentlichsten Konturen, Schraffuren reduziert ist.

//EDIT Verdammt, ich werd alt und langsam.


----------



## Pardon_Me (25. Mai 2004)

Aha, danke!

Hab den Link eh angeschaut, aber das mit Speedpainting überlesen...wobei Speedpainting eh genau das ist, wonach es sich anhört...
Ich bin dumm...


----------

